# FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals



## justinhab (Feb 3, 2002)

Both pairs of lights are in great shape. They were on the car for about 4 months.
Tail lights shipped in the US $70.00
Clear front turn signals shipped in the US $50.00

<center>








</center>

<center>








</center>


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (justinhab)*

I want the tails, and I am in Portland. Can I pick them up?


----------



## justinhab (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (2002turboS)*

You can pick them up. I'll give them to you for $60.00 since I dont have to ship them. I can meet you somewhere, I live on the east side in Milwaukie. Evenings work best for me. Give me a call.
Justin 
503-997-7204


----------



## 2002turboS (May 20, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (justinhab)*

Mornings work best for me. I work swing, downtown. Saturday?
Are they in good shape? I have a set, but they are scratched, and I haven't put them on. What about $50 upon inspection?


----------



## justinhab (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (2002turboS)*

They're in mint shape. I can do it on Saturday, $60.00 is the best I can do though.


----------



## water&air (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (justinhab)*

crap! i just paid 125 for a pair.
nice deal!


----------



## SoapBubble (Apr 10, 2005)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (water&air)*

Where do you buy red/clear taillights?


----------



## Billsbug (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (SoapBubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoapBubble* »_Where do you buy red/clear taillights? 

Here: http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW


----------



## justinhab (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (Billsbug)*

Still for sale!


----------



## VR6BUG (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (justinhab)*

ill take them. email me at [email protected]


----------



## Kendall (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals (VR6BUG)*

are these still available?


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FS: Beetle Red/clear tail lights and clear front turn signals ([email protected])*

Why don't you guys just use the DIY for the clear tail lights?? It's not too bad!


----------

